# Turning a new HSS928ATD



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

For whatever reason, I had it in my head that the track model would turn on a dime, all on its own, if I gripped one turning control.
On my new machine, the machine will still continue straight until I give a little pull on the side I want to turn to. For example, grip the right turn control, hold it back a bit and push forward with the left handle, and it turns. If I don't push, it continues in a straight line.
Now, admittedly, I'm not in snow right now and just cruising it around in the yard.
Is this normal or should gripping one control handle cause it to turn on a dime under its own power and without input?
Curious if it's normal or in need of adjustment.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

AesonVirus said:


> For whatever reason, I had it in my head that the track model would turn on a dime, all on its own, if I gripped one turning control.
> On my new machine, the machine will still continue straight until I give a little pull on the side I want to turn to. For example, grip the right turn control, hold it back a bit and push forward with the left handle, and it turns. If I don't push, it continues in a straight line.
> Now, admittedly, I'm not in snow right now and just cruising it around in the yard.
> Is this normal or should gripping one control handle cause it to turn on a dime under its own power and without input?
> Curious if it's normal or in need of adjustment.


Being a track machine it is likely to continue to track straight as when you pull one trigger all it does is disconnect one track from its power source (it does NOT brake it), but the driven track has a long contact patch area that will keep it going straight unless you hold the disconnected side handle, then it should start to turn. A wheel model should be easier to turn as the contact patch area is small.
It may be a lot easier in actual snow conditions, but my explanation is what make sense to me. 
But I could be wrong about my theory :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## 75569 (Dec 23, 2015)

AesonVirus said:


> For whatever reason, I had it in my head that the track model would turn on a dime, all on its own, if I gripped one turning control.
> On my new machine, the machine will still continue straight until I give a little pull on the side I want to turn to. For example, grip the right turn control, hold it back a bit and push forward with the left handle, and it turns. If I don't push, it continues in a straight line.
> Now, admittedly, I'm not in snow right now and just cruising it around in the yard.
> Is this normal or should gripping one control handle cause it to turn on a dime under its own power and without input?
> Curious if it's normal or in need of adjustment.


You are correct and yes, your machine is working as designed. The turning handles are basically clutches that release the drive on the track that you apply the trigger on, so it will "roll free" if you allow it. Putting a little back pressure on the handle in which you engage the trigger makes it turn faster. They also perform much better with some snow. 

I just received a new HSS1332 and it behaves just like like my troy bilt track drive that I sold this summer. The triggers on the 2016 models are much better than none at all on last years models. I am sure you will enjoy the heck out of that new unit. Cheers


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks guys.. that sets my mind at ease.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

For what it's worth, I got to test a 928 wheel model in a parking lot and it turned without ANY handlebar input once I squeezed the trigger. I was surprised and impressed. The salesman did say that you had to give the track models a "nudge" to get them to turn. Now I know what he meant based upon your report.


----------



## 75569 (Dec 23, 2015)

nafterclifen said:


> For what it's worth, I got to test a 928 wheel model in a parking lot and it turned without ANY handlebar input once I squeezed the trigger. I was surprised and impressed. The salesman did say that you had to give the track models a "nudge" to get them to turn. Now I know what he meant based upon your report.


Track models have a lot more friction and a much longer surface area (almost two feet long), where as the wheeled models only have a very short surface area and much easier to turn. Once you get a tracked machine on snow, the triggers work well. Not saying they will ever work as well as wheels, but they provide other advantages (which is why I and many others purchase them). Not saying one is inferior, it just depends on how one chooses to use them. I do a lot of trails on uneven (non-paved) surfaces and the wheeled units do not provide the traction, nor the ability to raise the bucket a specific height. Either way, trigger turning is a great enhancement that many other manufacturers have supplied as standard equipment for years.


----------



## BWC (Dec 16, 2015)

bbeals said:


> You are correct and yes, your machine is working as designed. The turning handles are basically clutches that release the drive on the track that you apply the trigger on, so it will "roll free" if you allow it. Putting a little back pressure on the handle in which you engage the trigger makes it turn faster. They also perform much better with some snow.
> 
> I just received a new HSS1332 and it behaves just like like my troy bilt track drive that I sold this summer. The triggers on the 2016 models are much better than none at all on last years models. I am sure you will enjoy the heck out of that new unit. Cheers


Exactly.


----------



## SND (Nov 5, 2015)

My HSS928 has no trouble turning on a dime, its a little harder when going backward but I'm starting to get the hang of it. I found the steering worked great overall.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

Just got my new hss1332 and played around with it. The triggers work really really well. I have no idea why honda didn't do this years ago. I'd say it effortless to turn on a dime now.


----------



## AesonVirus (Aug 24, 2015)

I got to play with the machine yesterday morning (got a few inches of snow and sleet)
The machine turned on a dime with just a squeeze of the grip, so it's definitely working correctly. It just had too much grip to turn on dry, warm pavement.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

How is your HSS928ATD is heavy and wet snow??? I heard it clogs or underpowered any thoughts?? I'm undecided on 28 or 32


----------



## jbdesigns (Oct 21, 2016)

taxihacker said:


> How is your HSS928ATD is heavy and wet snow??? I heard it clogs or underpowered any thoughts?? I'm undecided on 28 or 32


read my response in the HSS928 thread. i think the clogging issue has been solved.


----------



## taxihacker (Oct 2, 2016)

SND said:


> My HSS928 has no trouble turning on a dime, its a little harder when going backward but I'm starting to get the hang of it. I found the steering worked great overall.


How is your Hss928?? Does it clog like many reviews how does the power seem in heavy snow??


----------

